# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Мой ответ на выступление Матаджи Арчи

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Посмотрев последнее видео-обращение Матаджи Арчи, которое длилось четыре с половиной часа, я решил, что, несмотря на очень сдержанный и вежливый ответ ЕС Бхактивигйаны Госвами, я должен что-то написать тоже, т.к. темы, затронутые в этом выступлении, не могут оставить меня равнодушным созерцателем в данной ситуации. Многие преданные привыкли принимать авторитет слепо, а некоторые не сильно разбираются в деталях вайшнавской философии и легко попадаются на удочку ложных концепций и откровенных заблуждений. Как проповедник я усмотрел некоторые моменты в этом выступлении, которые могут составить у слушателей ложное представление о реальном положении вещей.

С самого начала хочу сказать, что целью этого краткого анализа не является нападка на Матаджи Арчи. Я очень уважаю ее искренность и проповеднический энтузиазм. Тем не менее, мне бы хотелось указать ее последователям и преданным в целом на то, что далеко не все, что она говорит, соответствует действительности. То есть, моя цель – это попытка прояснить истинное положение вещей, а не желание участвовать в холодной войне. Кроме того, по поручению Национального Совета я являлся членом группы, которая разбиралась с этой темой, когда только возникли проблемы с отстранением Матаджи Арчи от проповеди под эгидой ИСККОН. Так же я был тем самым переводчиком, который переводил встречу Матаджи Арчи с GBC. Поэтому я знаком с этой темой не понаслышке. 

На этой встрече Матаджи Арчи намекнула, что преследования преданных в Армении и разрушение храма в Ереване было реакцией на то, что местные преданные в чем-то не согласились с Матаджи Арчи и ее супругом. Уже тогда меня удивила некоторая мания величия, но я решил не делать поспешных выводов. Когда члены GBC спрашивали Матаджи Арчи, говорила ли она определенные вещи, которые расходятся с учением Шрилы Прабхупады и приводили цитаты из ее лекций, ответ у нее всегда был один: «меня не правильно поняли». Но разве не является квалификацией проповедника говорить так, чтобы его (ее) правильно понимали? Тогда я удивился второй раз, т.к. обычно, когда говорят старшие (а члены GBC – это самые старшие и опытные преданные в ИСККОН), преданный должен постараться увидеть Кришну в этих словах и исправить свои ошибки. Матаджи Арчи предпочла защищаться и настаивала на своей правоте. Моим третьим и самым большим удивлением был намек со стороны Матаджи Арчи на то, что ее отстранение от проповеди в ИСККОН совпало с началом суда над Бхагавад-гитой. То есть, "несправедливое отношение" администрации ИСККОН к ней, якобы, обернулось несправедливым отношением прокурора к ИСККОН. Это было для меня уже слишком. С таким самомнением я не встречался ни разу в жизни. 

Целью последнего обращения Матаджи Арчи было «просветить» учеников Госвами Махараджа и преданных в целом относительно «реального» уровня Махараджа. Мне бы хотелось сделать то же самое в отношении прояснения уровня Матаджи Арчи.

Начну свой анализ с грубых и очевидных вещей. Недопустимо обращение к старшему по возрасту, по инициации, по социальному статусу со словами «мальчик, ты делал это?». Так может отчитывать мать провинившегося сына или учитель - ученика. Это является грубым нарушением вайшнавского этикета и неспособностью контролировать речь и гнев. Из первого стиха «Нектара преданности» мы узнаем о квалификации мадхйама-адхикари. Там сказано, что он способен контролировать свой язык, вспышки гнева и т.д. Очевидно, что Матаджи Арчи пока, к сожалению, не соответствует этому уровню и потому говорить о том, что она давно прошла уровень анартха-нивритти (далее АН), довольно преждевременно. 

Говорить о том, что Госвами Махарадж решил устранить Матаджи Арчи и завладеть ее проповедническими темами, т.к. он не знает ничего кроме лекций Харикеши Свами и Стивена Кови – просто смешно. Госвами Махарадж является одним из самых образованных и эрудированных проповедников в ИСККОН. Поэтому подозревать богача в том, что он хочет украсть копеечку - нелепо. 

Удивительно то, что Матаджи Арчи публично обсуждает и обвиняет человека, который старше ее по всем параметрам. Согласно этикету, нужно обращаться к старшим, тем кто может повлиять на человека, предположительно совершающего ошибку, а не обсуждать его перед широкой аудиторией. Очевидно, что Матаджи Арчи сознательно пытается подорвать авторитет Госвами Махараджа в глазах учеников и других вайшнавов. На самом деле, такими выступлениями она только подрывает свой собственный авторитет в глазах тех, кто понимает, что такое настоящая этика (внутренние ценности) и этикет (внешнее поведение). 

Итак, Матаджи Арчи утверждает, что она давно прошла этап АН. Так ли это? Давайте вспомним, какие бывают анартхи. Одна из них: кути-нати – поиск недостатков у других. Другая: пуджйа (желание почтения), пратиштха (желание признания своих заслуг и желание славы). Все четыре с половиной часа своей исповеди Матаджи Арчи указывает нам на недостатки Госвами Махараджа и при любом удобном случае говорит о своих успехах, о восторженных отзывах преданных на ее лекции и постоянно намекает на свой возвышенный уровень, который руководство ИСККОН не может оценить. Так свободна ли Матаджи Арчи от склонности искать недостатки у других? Свободна ли она от желания почета, славы и признания со стороны последователей? Если почитать песни Бхактивинода Тхакура, которого столь ценит Матаджи Арчи, то этот возвышенный преданный считает себя падшим и недостойным, ищущим милости Господа и вайшнавов. На фоне Бхактивинода Тхакура Матаджи Арчи выглядит воплощением гордыни. Очевидно, что после многих лет безвестности в Армении успех в кругах неискушенных преданных вскружил голову Матаджи Арчи и она почувствовала вкус славы и почета. Так же она постоянно хочет чем-то уязвить Госвами Махараджа, что является еще одной из анартх – джива-химса (желание доставить боль другому).
Сама по себе претензия на какой-то высокий уровень довольно странна для вайшнава, тем более возвышенного. Мы знаем, что уттама-адхикари всех воспринимает преданными, кроме себя. Похоже, что у Матаджи Арчи прямо противоположная самооценка.

Ее желание принимать учеников (о чем она ясно говорит в конце своего выступления) без всякого благословения свыше указывает на то, что сердце Матаджи Арчи, к сожалению, еще полно различных анартх. Кто ее живой духовный наставник? Кого из старших она реально слушается? Кого из ныне живущих вайшнавов она готова послушать и принять? Когда произошла временная духовная проблема у ее дикша-гуру, она поспешила заявить, что «своим уходом вы освободили меня». Я не знаю, под чьим непосредственным руководством она духовно развивается и ищет ли она это руководство? А если этого руководства нет, то кто может быть застрахован от ошибок и отклонений?

И если процесс АН столь безболезнен и прост (как она утверждает), то почему Матаджи Арчи так сокрушается о своей перечеркнутой судьбе? Почему она обижается и проявляет все признаки страдающего человека? Никто не спорит с тем, практика Бхакти радостна и процесс очищения тоже радостный, но мы знаем из истории, что почти все святые вынуждены были также пройти через большие страдания (Прахлад, Читракету, Харидас Тхакур, Иисус Христос и т.д.). Страдания могут ощущаться на уровне чувств и ума, т.к. они контактируют с материей. А на уровне души этот преданный испытывает радость очищения. Например, в ШБ 6.17.17 (Мать Парвати проклинает Читракету) в коментарии Шрила Прабхупада пишет: «Преданный по природе очень смирен и покорен. Поэтому он принимает любые условия жизни как благословение Господа. Тат те нукампа сусамикшамано (ШБ 10.14.8) . Преданный всегда принимает любое наказание как милость Господа. Если человек живет с таким пониманием жизни, он видит, что все трудности происходят с ним в результате его собственных прошлых ошибок, и потому он никогда никого ни в чем не обвиняет. Напротив, он все больше привязывается к Верховной Личности Бога, т.к. он ОЧИЩАЕТСЯ ЧЕРЕЗ СТРАДАНИЯ. ПОЭТОМУ СТРАДАНИЯ ТАКЖЕ ЯВЛЯЮТСЯ ПРОЦЕССОМ ОЧИЩЕНИЯ». Из этих слов Шрилы Прабхупады следует, что страдание также может быть частью процесса очищения. Не думаю, что Матаджи Арчи будет с этим спорить.

Хочется надеяться, что нынешние трудности она тоже воспринимает как процесс очищения. И если это так, то значит, есть от чего очищаться, И, СЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНО, ПРОЦЕСС АНАРТХА-НИВРИТТИ ЕЩЕ НЕ ЗАВЕРШЕН. Ведь даже уровень садхана-бхакти характеризуется такими признаками как освобождение от страданий (клеша-гхни) и шубхада (развитие всех благоприятных качеств). А Матаджи Арчи явно намекает на то, что она уже имеет личную расу с Кришной. А ведь раса – это уже уровень Према-бхакти, а не уровень садханы. И если качеств явно не хватает, а страдания налицо, это значит, что процесс АН еще идет и до расы еще далеко. Даже счастье в гуне-благости (что уж говорить о духовном счастье) сначала подобно яду, а в конце подобно нектару по свидетельству Бхагавад-гиты. Поэтому процесс АН вполне может приносить душе неприятные ощущения, как и любой процесс излечения от болезни не всегда приятен. 

Похоже, что 20 лет без общения с равными и старшими сделали свое дело. Говоря о высоком, она не понимает элементарного. Этикет – это практическое воплощение понимания. Если она столь возвышена, то почему обеспокоена и беспокоит других? Согласно вайшнавскому этикету, если вас оскорбили, тихо уйдите, чтобы не запускать новый цикл оскорблений.

Если бы у нее не было анартх, она бы ни на что не обижалась. Обида значит ложное эго, а ложное эго  проявляется в комплексе анартх.  О какой перечеркнутой судьбе может говорить человек, свободный от анартх? Он купается в океане духовного вкуса. Как это согласуется с ее высоким статусом, на который она намекает?

Желая «разоблачить» Госвами Махараджа, Матаджи Арчи на самом деле разоблачила себя и показала свой реальный  уровень гордого и обидчивого человека. Так действует закон вселенской справедливости.

Матаджи Арчи, в 11-й песне ШБ есть гениальный стих, где говорится, что «человеку может присниться, что он проснулся».  Это очень похоже на вашу ситуацию. Оценивать свой уровень нужно не по восторженным отзывам младших, а по более трезвым и зрелым оценкам равных и старших. 

Матаджи Арчи, вы смело бросили публичный вызов нашему духовному лидеру. Пожалуйста, наберитесь смелости и бросьте вызов своим анартхам, которые очевидны всем, кроме вас. С соломинкой в зубах и с поклоном я прошу вас: пожалуйста, спуститесь с пьедестала своего воображаемого величия. 

Я – ваш духовный брат и желаю вам только блага. Мы с вами примерно равны по возрасту и инициации. Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь на меня и не записывайте меня в свои враги. Я старался отбирать наиболее мягкие и щадящие слова, но иногда у меня это не получалось. Я не хотел доставить вам боль, но если я сделал это, прошу простить меня. Я далек от Москвы и вашего поля проповеди. Мне с вами нечего делить. Обязанность проповедника – рассеивать иллюзии в умах слушателей при помощи трансцендентного знания. При этом не следует создавать у них новых иллюзий, в том числе иллюзий по поводу своего статуса и уровня. 

Я надеюсь, что этот анализ человека со стороны поможет и самой Матаджи Арчи трезво взглянуть на себя, и другим откроет глаза на некоторые очевидные несоответствия.

С поклоном и наилучшими пожеланиями, Враджендра Кумар дас

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Дополнение:
Еще хотелось бы ответить на вызов Матаджи Арчи о том, что в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады якобы не описан процесс анартха-нивритти. 
Об этом написано в Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.2.15-25, Чайтанйа Чаритамрита (Мадхйа, гл 19, ст.160-161). Это глава про очищение храма Гундича. И это только то, что я вспомнил сразу без специального поиска. 
Кроме того, мы знаем, что в этапах от шрадхи до премы предшествует этапу Анартха-нивритти процесс бхадажна-крия. А этот процесс преданного служения Шрила Прабхупда описывает на каждой странице своих книг. Как же можно говорить, что этого нет в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады? 
Весь наш процесс – это очищение от анартх (чето-дарпана-марджанам – очищение зеркала ума). И как очищается зеркало ума? Через процесс чистого воспевания святого имени. Об этом Шрила Прабхупада очень часто пишет.

----------

